# Custom by javier



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Surf blank


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Surf blank#1


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Surf blank3


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Surf blank4


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

dang


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Expand the photo so we can see that sweet ride too!!!! Nice rods! Good looking work brother!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Love the custom rods. You sir do beautiful work!


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*custo by javier*

custom by javier:thumbsup:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Custom by javier Surf blank*

:thumbsup:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*custom by javier*

custom by javier


----------

